# TQ vs Cure #1 Question & wet cure



## pugsbrew (Mar 13, 2017)

OK, multiple ways to do things, but a couple of questions concerning dry curing.  OK, one wet cure question.  

Per volume, it looks like 15x of TQ needed vs cure #1, 1 tsp cure #1 to 5lb meat, 1 Tbsp TQ vs 1lb of meat.  

I just got 2 sides of fresh pork bellies. 

Questions

1.  If I'm only trying to cure 1lb of meat at a time, how do I sprinkle 1/5 tsp of cure #1 on the meat?  I mean, how do you ensure all will be cured?

2.  Can't find TQ anywhere around here.  Do they they still make it?  Seriously.

3.  Since I can't find TQ, I'll probably wet cure pork bellies with Pop's recipe.  Can you over cure/brine pork bellies?  I may have to leave it in the cure/brine for 14 days.


----------



## emuleman (Mar 13, 2017)

Pugsbrew said:


> OK, multiple ways to do things, but a couple of questions concerning dry curing.  OK, one wet cure question.
> 
> Per volume, it looks like 15x of TQ needed vs cure #1, 1 tsp cure #1 to 5lb meat, 1 Tbsp TQ vs 1lb of meat.
> 
> ...


I usually just mix the required amount of curing salt #1 into whatever dry rub and spices I am applying to the pork belly.  Make sure both sides are covered, then wrap it up in saran wrap or put into a zip lock bag and put into the fridge for a week or so.

2.  I have never been able to find it around here as well.  I always wanted to try it, and it certainly is easier to use since it is already mixed together, but making your own cure with the spices you like gives you more opportunity to add specific flavors you like.  My last batch of bacon I made was with Sriracha and Honey.



3.  No problem using Pop's brine for 14 days, you could even go a little longer if you wanted.  I have gone 14 days using Pop's brine with a big pork tenderloin, and it came out great. 

Good luck on those pork bellies making some bacon.  Take some photos and post your results for us to enjoy later!


----------



## daveomak (Mar 13, 2017)

I keep a pre mixed bag of cure and spices around here for doing fish...   exactly the same as doing meats except for the spices... 

I mix it up for a 10# batch of meat/fish...  4540 grams of meat...  2% salt, 1% sugar and 0.25% cure #1...

4540 x 0.02 = 90 grams salt

4540 x 0.01 = 45 grams sugar (white processed sugar) edit

4540 x 0.0025 = 11 grams of cure

Mix it all well...  146 grams of cure mix...   Since it is for 10#'s of meat, when needing cure for 1#, sprinkle 14.6 grams of the mix on the meat....

You can add any spices you like to the meat or fish if you just keep the basic mix in the cabinet...  If you like some stuff sweeter, add more sugar AFTER you add the correct amount of basic mix to the meat...


----------



## pugsbrew (Mar 13, 2017)

DaveOmak said:


> I keep a pre mixed bag of cure and spices around here for doing fish...   exactly the same as doing meats except for the spices...
> 
> I mix it up for a 10# batch of meat/fish...  4540 grams of meat...  2% salt, 1% sugar and 0.25% cure #1...
> 
> ...


Makes perfect since.  Thanks.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 13, 2017)

DaveOmak said:


> I keep a pre mixed bag of cure and spices around here for doing fish...   exactly the same as doing meats except for the spices...
> 
> I mix it up for a 10# batch of meat/fish...  4540 grams of meat...  2% salt, 1% sugar and 0.25% cure #1...
> 
> ...



I will disagree with this method. You never know with bulk batches of premix if you're getting the proper amount of cure. Settling, improper mixing, no way to know where the cure is or isn't. What if it all clumped and ended up in one spot? Right next to that clump of brown sugar? 

That is why the box store jerky, sausage, etc kits have the cure in a seperate pouch from the spices. 

Yes the small amount for a 1 pound batch of whole muscle meat is difficult. I add a small amount of liquid to dissolve the cure. Just eneough to get it to spread and absorb. Never had a problem with curing.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 13, 2017)

For your other two questions. 

Yes they still make TQ 

If you look at Pop's thread in his first post it gives the timelines for what you are curing. 

You can leave whole muscle meats like pork belly, brisket, etc longer than the minimum amount of time. 30 days is about the maximum. This is outlined in multiple theads on Pop's brine.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 14, 2017)

Cures come premixed for the commercial industry...    Below is what I use for bacon and other stuff...  It is used at a 2% rate based on the weight of the meat... 

bof Additional Product Images   eof Additional Product Images  http://www.butcher-packer.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=237_12&products_id=59bof Product Name
[h1]Maple Sugar Cure[/h1]
eof Product Namebof Product Price block
[h2]$2.75[/h2]
eof Product Price block bof free ship icon  eof free ship icon  bof Product description

Complete-nothing to add. This cure is perfect for those that want a light maple sugar flavor and aroma in their product. This cure can be used for dry curing and for cover pickles that do not require over 7 days to cure. Use 1 pound of cure per 1 gallon of brine at 20% pump.* For dry rub, use 1/2 pound per 25 pounds of meat.* If used for cover pickling, use 2 pounds of cure per gallon.

IMO, that 7 day disclaimer suggests meats 1" thick or less...  because of the impurities in the mix will cause "ropy / stringy" brines...

For dry rubs and "pumped" meats, over 7 days is not a problem...


----------



## pugsbrew (Apr 10, 2017)

DaveOmak said:


> Cures come premixed for the commercial industry...    Below is what I use for bacon and other stuff...  It is used at a 2% rate based on the weight of the meat...
> 
> bof Additional Product Images   eof Additional Product Images  http://www.butcher-packer.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=237_12&products_id=59bof Product Name
> [h1]Maple Sugar Cure[/h1]
> ...


Where would be the best place on-line to find Maple Sugar Cure, or any other flavored cure?  Anyone's favorite on-line site for this?  

Thanks

OOPS, just found it on B&P.  Good product?


----------

